

How Plus Will Become The Next Google Reader - rs_
http://technorati.com/social-media/article/how-plus-will-become-the-next/

======
sixQuarks
If that's the case, then they're idiots for getting rid of Reader without
helping their users move to Plus.

------
arocks
Google Reader was a busy user's tool for reading through several blogs
quickly. Asking Google Plus users to visit the blog makes it as useful as, say
Twitter without any of the productivity benefits. It is a typical social
platform with all the distractions for people who would like to be distracted.
A different set of users, in my opinion.

------
anorark
There's no way google plus is fit for consuming hundreds of articles every
day. How do I keep track of what I've already read?

~~~
hkmurakami
That's a great point. All the existing SNS services are designed for
chronological, "optional" consumption of posts.

This is very different from the way we interacted with posts in reader. They
_could_ give us a mode to let us look at posts in reader fashion though.

------
mieses
Lego Duplo will become the Next Lego Technic. Quantity will become the Next
Quality. The Public will become the Next Elite. Let Google Reader users
tremble at the Google+ revolution. Working Men of All Countries Unite!

------
fakeer
I really do not see how one can infer this, seeing there was no move, no
migration!

So, Google is supposed to add everything to Plus without asking users or later
ask users "hey guys, just add whatever was there in your Reader account to
your G+ and we are sure you had backups or just work your memory - it will be
fun".

Or they are going to subscribe users to all tom-dick-harry G+ profiles and
tell users "Read on, this is your new Reader".

Well, in either case it's not going to be the Next GR.

The one who wrote this post has either absolutely no idea what GR was and what
it meant or is just playing a Scoble.

